# Regulärer Ausdruck für zweites Auftreten von LF



## casa74 (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche mittels Regulären Ausdrücken in einem String das zweite auftretende "Line Feed" !
Bekomme es mit meinen bescheidenen Kenntnissen einfach nicht hin !
Könnt ihr mir bei der Syntax behilflich sein ?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus !

Casa74


----------



## Gumbo (5. Mai 2008)

```
^[^\x0A]*\x0A[^\x0A]*\x0A
```


----------

